# I think the stink boaters are jealous...



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Joel


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hahaha, I think that's funny! It's also been too long since my vagina felt that cool ocean breeze!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

So many replies I could make none of which are appropriate :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Have been called a vagina a few times in my life, but didn't realize it might have only been because of my boating preference.


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wind is fine, I think that author has a good dose of sand in theirs..


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

tasmaniac said:


> I hope you weren't called an OLD one Richo, That would be rude....you're not that old ;-)


Greg might surprise you to know old has been a prefix on occasion, but also had dead, stupid, silly, along with other prefixes in a similar vein, and tend to think it possibly reflects on the type of GC kayak mates I have.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

X are for men who want a Y etc


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe it's not so much that they're jealous, they just don't know what they're missing out on.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Nope, I reckon they're just jealous


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ha, See all that gear there is right at your finger tips, and while comfortably seated, not to mention the exhilaration of that fresh breeze up your vagina, can't do that in a boat


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Did you know an air bubble forced into a vagina can kill ? Now there's a fact you really don't want to think about :shock: Weird 3am ramblings :lol: Damn shift work and sleep patterns !!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Happy Easter.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Salti the negatives of having alternate plumbing on a yak have been widely discussed over the years I have been on this forum. The owners of such equipment are of course priceless :lol: I wouldn't be without mine it still is the source of loads of fun times :shock:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

suehobieadventure said:


> Salti the negatives of having alternate plumbing on a yak have been widely discussed over the years I have been on this forum. The owners of such equipment are of course priceless :lol: I wouldn't be without mine it still is the source of loads of fun times :shock:


Funny as Sue. Reminds me of the old joke about the little boy Jimmy and the little girl Bev, who are down in the back garden. Jimmy pulls down his pants and cockily (pun intended) says to Bev, " You haven't got one of these!"

Bev pulls down her pants and confidently replies, "My Mummy said that I don't need one. Because I have one of these I can have one of those anytime."


----------

